# This is Charlie's Halloween costume...



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is so cute! I did the same thing, got a large for Finny at Target and it doesn't even go around him!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

that is too cute!!!! lol.. she looks really happy too...lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That is so cute! I did the same thing, got a large for Finny at Target and it doesn't even go around him!


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I have only seen S, M, & L. *Anyone know where they sell big sizes?* I'm glad I didn't order it on line. Oh, and I got mine at Target too


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Funny costume! Greta really doesn't look all that happy she has to wear it!! Bet Charlie is Laffing his tail off at her!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Greta looks so cute as a lady bug. I dont think though that she is too happy. Charlie quit picking on your sister. If mommy can find one for you, you will be put in a costume too. The month isnt over yet.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO, I think Charlie is wondering what you did with his sister and why you replaced here with a ladybug! Very cute.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

OMG that is too cute!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just a note on the "large" size - i had the same problem. Faith is only 50-52 lbs and the larges i got were WAY too small for her.

i finally gave up on any costume where it goes over their head or where their chest has to fit. i only look for costumes where it's velcro under their belly or it's just a fancy collar.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> just a note on the "large" size - i had the same problem. Faith is only 50-52 lbs and the larges i got were WAY too small for her.
> 
> i finally gave up on any costume where it goes over their head or where their chest has to fit. i only look for costumes where it's velcro under their belly or it's just a fancy collar.


it's really weird how the sizing goes. My daughter got him a LARGE polo shirt from Old Navy when he was just a pup. It was huge then but it's just starting to fit him nicely now. Maybe I'll make a trip there to see if they have costumes.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I wonder if Rachel's Moms website has doggy costumes??? Does she still have her dog supply website?

Great Pictures!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like Charlie is saying, "Ain't gonna be no bugs on ME!"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I wonder if Rachel's Moms website has doggy costumes??? Does she still have her dog supply website?


Her site is still up.....I'm working on some MAJOR upgrades for her....but she's still up...

I will have to scan and see if there's any costumes....


----------

